
Kubuntu Focus Linux Laptop Announced for 2020 with 6GB Nvidia GTX 2060, 32GB RAM - jrepinc
https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-focus-linux-laptop-announced-for-2020-with-6gb-nvidia-gtx-2060-32gb-ram-528672.shtml
======
Finnucane
So not so much of a laptop as a foldable desktop.

